# Dive Report: 12/3 Antares and Avocet lionfish fest



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Headed out with captain Andy Ross and dive master Taylor Wachtel to the Antares and Avocet on Tuesday. Seas were 3-4’ most of the day. Water was clear down to about 80’, and 40’ of vis on the wrecks. Water temp was in the low 70s and there was no current to speak of. We shot about 40 lionfish on the Antares. Spotted a number of legal but small gray snapper, plenty of red snapper and small amberjack. One diver reported seeing a large grouper. It could have been the goliath grouper that has been spotted there by others, but he was unsure of the grouper species. The Avocet had many lionfish on it. We shot 120 lionfish there and estimated that there was another 50-100 left on the wreck. I spotted a batfish, 6’ sandbar shark and two sea turtles. Got some good video of a turtle scraping its shell against the bottom of the hull to clean off barnacles. Although it took about 10 minutes of scraping and maneuvering, it left with a 90% clean shell. I’ve never seen a shipwreck-sized luffa sponge before! 

All-in-all it was a great day of diving. I can highly recommend the Niuhi dive boat, Capt. Andy and Taylor.

Whackum


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a cooler full ya got there...What condition is the Avocet in?? I haven't seen it in about twenty years...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a fun, Anna(sp?) should be full of ceviche after a day like that.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Snagged Line said:


> That is a cooler full ya got there...What condition is the Avocet in?? I haven't seen it in about twenty years...


It is still in pretty good shape. There is a good-sized split in the hull towards the stern but otherwise the hull is pretty much intact. The superstructure is down to the frame for the most part. Lots of big metal objects dropped along side the ship too.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Looks like a fun, Anna(sp?) should be full of ceviche after a day like that.


Indeed. Anna is planning to make up several batches of ceviche from the 15 fish we kept. Many of the fish went to the Flora-Bama Yacht Club, where lionfish are on the menu, and some went to Alex Fogg, a biologist in Mississippi.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

outstanding job on the lion fish haul.. wished all divers would consider this kind of action !! Fantastic. !!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> It is still in pretty good shape. There is a good-sized split in the hull towards the stern but otherwise the hull is pretty much intact. The superstructure is down to the frame for the most part. Lots of big metal objects dropped along side the ship too.


 


Thanks..........


----------

